#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Что есть общение?

## GMK

Что такое общение? Имеет ли оно какую-то цель? Является ли спором и взаимным доказыванием своей "правоты"? В каком случае возможно понимание собеседника? Необходим ли для этого одинаковый уровень осознания? Вот как много вопросов, но, думаю, все они взаимосвязаны.

----------


## Ersh

Расслабься, ты дома!

----------


## SkyFly

Слова и смысл четко разделены. 

А вообще ваши вопросы слишком общие- вас интересует идеальный случай общения или нет? Потому как если нет, то требуется уточнение (для кого, в какой ситуаци и т.п...), а если "да", то идеальный случай общения известен- он "вне слов и письменных знаков"... Потому всё, что касается речевого общения требует уточнения, рассмотрения и ещё раз уточнения- до выяснения и ясного указания на конкретный случай...

----------


## GMK

Скай, меня интересует, не идеальное (?), а конкретное общение на БФ. Я задаю себе вопрос: есть ли понимание между участниками, если в большинстве случаев все "диспуты" выливаются в непримеримость, склоки и взаимные обвинения? Или в лучшем случае, взамным перебрасыванием "правильных" цитат. Зачем человек приходит на БФ? Чтобы услышать себя любимого и лишний раз убедиться в своей правоте?

----------


## Банзай

Старик, каждый выбирает свое. Если ты ищешь разборок, ты найдешь их не напрягаясь, если ты их не ищешь - свались на крыло и уйди к земле. Многие приходят просто почитать ..
А вобщем, нам всем надо просто много работать и форум хорошее тому подтверждение.
Ожидать тут особой кучерявости не советую, спасибо всем просто за то, что есть.

----------


## ullu

мне вот интересно, когда вы на ретриты приезжаете вы тоже учителям говорите - ребят, да мы все тут кто чего ищет тот то и находит, вы не ожидайте от нас особой кучерявости, мы тут вот и спасибо нам за то что мы есть.
или все же прилагаются какие то усилия к тому что бы так небыло?
и не говорите мне - расслабься. я дома, я это и так вижу. вот стол, вот стул. 
и что занчит надо много работать? а кто мешает работать прямо сейчас то? это надо это что необозримое будущее что ли? 
кто мешает прежде чем запостить стереть все фразы содержащие - я полагаю вы хотели, я думаю вы хотите..оставьте мне мои заморочки, не трогайте меня руками, и вообще задолбали со своими советами здесь я не за тем пришел?
кто мешает это стереть перед тем как запостить ?
кто сейчас мешает задать себе вопросы которые GMK задал? Он ж их не себе задал, это ж понятно. 
Не, надо сразу сказать себе, - какого хрена этот GMK задает всем эти впоросы, мы и сами знаем о чем нам думать и без него.
Решил поиграть в учителя..дада..мы знаем..мы видим..мы умные..

----------


## GMK

Улла, все вопросы, которые задаются "вовне", это вопросы к себе самому. Если у тебя уже есть готовый и "единственно правильный" ответ на тот или иной случай жизни, то какой смысл спрашивать других? Проверить их что ли на понимание? И речь здесь идет даже не о конкретном поведении в конкретных ситуациях (его просто невозможно запрогнозировать), а о вещах более серьезных, связанных с пониманием явлений в целом, а не каждого по отдельности. Есть вещи общие для нашего единого сознания, а не для ума конкретного Васи Иванова или Маши Сидоровой, у которых могут быть или не быть свои собственные заморочки.

PS. Вот только что прочитал последние ответы в треде "Идеальный буддизм" на Межбуддийском и полностью согласен с определением Карнеги. Попутно одно замечание. Никого ни в чем не желаю обвинять, но хочу просто спросить: какова мотивация того же Анатолия, помещающего интересную тему на Форуме, куда нет доступа у большинства участников? Желание услышать ограниченное число людей? Или просто неуважение к другим участникам? Оставляю за скобками решение тех, кто привел к подобной ситуации. Ничего не утверждаю, просто спрашиваю.

----------


## Банзай

Нет, Уллу, мы такого не говорим. Там вообще не принято говорить, двигать мысли и обсасывать подробности той или иной практики. И то, что молчать иногда не получается тоже оттого, что привычки соответствующие на борту. Я вырос в семье, где принято обсуждать почти все. По крайней мере так жили родственники с маминой стороны.
Позже понимаешь, что от этих мусольств проку ноль. Оттого-то стараюсь в таких трэдах не рисоваться. Если тебе (и не только тебе) удобно принимать это как следствие расхлябанности или безволия, это, безусловно, ваше право.
Но мне сложно понять о чем вы вообще говорите в большинстве трэдов. То есть тема и мнения понятны, не понятно зачем все это обнародовать. Или вы за статистику боретесь: столько-то постингов в день!
Если вы считаете, что проговаривание и сопоставление своих взглядов на проблемы мироздания - ваша практика, то я готов удалиться на дзэнский и носа оттуда не совать, практикуйте на здоровье. Жевать пережеванное не стану.
Да, флужу частенько, да вбрасываю инородное, на самом деле специально, хочется глядя на замороченный трэд дико заорать в ухо, затопать ногами и встать на голову.
Бээээээээээээээээ!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Никого ни в чем не желаю обвинять, но хочу просто спросить: какова мотивация того же Анатолия, помещающего интересную тему на Форуме, куда нет доступа у большинства участников? Желание услышать ограниченное число людей? Или просто неуважение к другим участникам?



Ну ты сейчас Анатолия совсем убъешь  :Smilie: 
Думаю никаких мотиваций у него небыло. Вообще. Какой попался, на такой и поместил.
К теме треда: на самом деле у людей очень редко бывают какие-то 2х-3-ех-донные мотивации, которые мы можем подозревать. Обычно все весьма просто объясняется.
Take it easy, как говорится

----------


## GMK

Вот уж нет никакого желания убивать Анатолия  :Smilie: ))

Это просто было замечание вскользь, думаю, он поймет и не обидится. Уверен, что это непреднамеренно. Но (пусть другие поправят, если не так), мудрость как раз и состоит в том, чтобы воспринимать явления во всех их связях, проглядывать всю цепочку, а это и есть внимательность или (да простят мне строгие хранители традиции) медитация, так как я ее вижу, а не сидение в падмасане и визуализация своего пупка. имхо

----------


## Анатолий

*S.U.* _Думаю никаких мотиваций у него небыло._

Exactly ...

*Адресовано к GMK*

Действительно, никаких мотиваций у меня не было, - особенно, что касается "определенного круга общения". Просто я поместил тред - рядом с тредом прородителем.  :Smilie: 

Я, даже, и предположить не мог, что простым участника туда хода нет ...

А вообще, Вы говорите о так называемой (да простит меня модераторий :Wink: ) "Проблеме Пламена", подробнее о которой можно причитать (если она точно там) на Пользовательском форуме. Я, даже, помню как назывался тред - "Прибежище" (по-моему).

Проблемы с помещениями ответов у меня тоже были, в свое время, - когда я был простым участником. На сколько я помню: нужно просто подать заявку на традицию в произвольной форме одному из модераторов (желательно Вашей традиции, но это необязательно) по привату ...

А что касается Вашей темы:

_Зачем человек приходит на БФ ?_

Чтобы получить ответы на возникающие вопросы и самому (по-мере своих сил) отвечать на такие же вопросы, возникающие у других людей. И все !!!

Только вот, - детали практики, как мне обьяснили в свое время, на форуме желательно не обсуждать ...

----------


## ullu

GMK, тогда непонятно. Ты же сам знаешь зачем ты задаешь вопросы. Откуда тогда вопросы?
Если это вопрос к себе то причем здесь "зачем кто-то ходит на формум?"

Чего правильного в цитате Карнеги? Да, все так и есть, подмечено правильно,  но сам совет - используй психологию других для того что бы не создавать проблем самому себе.
Ты с этим согласен?

----------


## ullu

Банзай, я имела ввиду намерение и настрой с которым ты входишь. 
Ты входишь в зал для практик тоже с настроем - а, нечего тут ожидать какой-то кучерявости? Или все же входишь с настроем практиковать. Почему сюда нельзя войти с тем же настроем? Разьве место для практики не везде?
Я понимаю что некоторые разговоры превращаются в мацанье мозгами. Можно и книжки обсуждать, можно и кошек обсуждать, можно и дхарму обсуждать. Но и не все же.
Есть же и практические вопросы.

----------


## ADept

.. а можно написать заявку, НЕ являсь по существу Традиционным участником - вообще ВНЕ традиции, и получить называемый статус для полноценного общения ? (имеется ввиду форум, где задают вопросы "новички", а отвечать могут "истинные" Буддисты - эдакие эталоны Совершенства в задаваемых вопросах) ??
---
 bog> :-)) поледний абзац мне понравился.. так это.. можно закрывать форум ?  :Wink:

----------


## GMK

\\Разговор об уровнях подразумевает, что автор имеет некий уровень, другим участникам недоступный, и некое "понимание", которое никто не понимает.\\

Олег, логика у Вас просто железобетонная  :Smilie:  А почему не предположить, что автор имеет некий уровень ниже среднего и некое понимание ниже, чем у других? Или это у Вас в уме не укладывается? Поймут ли друг друга человек, считающий, что Бог создал человека, и человек, думающий, что человек создал Бога? Поймут ли друг друга человек, для которого "я" это реальность, и человек без "я"?

Опускаю абзац о сектах и прочей охоты на ведьм. Это к делу не относится. А вот этот момент интересный:

\\ Обычного человека, начинающего, а все мы здесь начинающие... и тд.\\

Если Ваши слова отражают официальную позицию модераторов. то мне совершенно не понятно разделение форумов на "истинных" и "неистинных". Почему бы просто не оставить один форум новичков? Вот Вам одно из конкретных "непониманий", коль просите уточнять.

----------


## Банзай

Уллу, написал тебе ответ, но он мне не понравился.
Отвечать девушке молчанием не вежливо, позволь мне, съехав снова в оффтоп, сказать тебе, что я соскучился и очень хочу тебя увидеть -)
И по приезду в Москву ради этого готов даже пойти в какой-нибудь занюханный мажорный притон со всей этой понтовой и официозной буддийской братвой -)))
А лучше это .. расколитесь кто-нибудь на помещение, я вас угощу настоящим татар-чаем. Чтобы вы, дети цивилизации вспомнили откуда у девчонок ноги растут -)
Кстати, Ершоид, про рыбу я не забыл, в тот раз ее очень бойко смолотили девчонки и у меня просто не было сил воспрепятствовать этому безобразию.
Два десятка отборных астраханских воблешек жаждут присоединиться к вашему аквариуму.
Треугольный котила станет квадратным от икрянных потрохов.

----------


## GMK

Ullu:

\\Чего правильного в цитате Карнеги? Да, все так и есть, подмечено правильно, но сам совет - используй психологию других для того что бы не создавать проблем самому себе. 
Ты с этим согласен?\\

А почему бы и нет? Если я, в силу своего восприятия, необидчив, я допускаю, что мои слова могут обидеть другого человека. И, заметив это, буду действовать соответственно. Думаю, что это и значит внимательность по отношению к ближнему. Впрочем, это вопрос совсем неоднозначный. Вот пример. Мы с одной знакомой буддисткой пошли на органный концерт в костел. Она сняла обувь и села в лотос. Вокруг образовалось некоторое напряжение: прихожанам это не понравилось. Но вслух никто ничего не сказал. После концерта мы обсудили эту ситуацию. Наплевать мне на эти условности, сказала она, это их клеши. Я считал, что "в чужой монастырь..." и что не дело не уважать привычки и ритуалы католиков. Пусть я и осознаю, что это всего лишь обусловленности.

ADept:

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

В знак солидарности снимаю традицию.

----------


## ullu

GMK, нет, ты не понял меня. Я говорю о двух разных позициях.

Первая - используй психологию других на благо других. Независимо от того, приносит это тебе самому благо или нет.
(вопрос о том, что не обретя собственного блага  другим его невозможно принести - не рассматриваем, это подразумевается)

Вторая - используй психологию других для свего блага. Независимо от того, приносит ли это благо другим или нет.

Будизм стоит на первой позиции. Карнеги на второй.

А буддистка вероятно чего-то недопонимает. Сострадание не значит неуважение.
Наверное она плохо читала Сутру дарованную военноначальнику Синхе.

----------


## ullu

Банзай..пожалел значит дубинки для девушки..да?

----------


## Банзай

А ты не прибедняйся! -)

----------

